

That feeling you get in your stomach/chest - adammichaelc
http://forums.xkcd.com/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=99098

======
Uhhrrr
Neat. After reading that I had as many neurons in my gut as a cat has in its
head,

> a network of neurons that line your stomach and your gut. Surprisingly,
> there are over 100 million of these cells in your gut, as many as there are
> in the head of a cat.

I had to look up how many neurons are in the human brain - about 100 billion:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neuron#Neurons_in_the_brain>

